# Winter Sensitivity



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Hello all,

So we have snow yay. Shenzi seems to LOVE the cold. She has zoomies at least 2x a walk and is loving the cold weather. 

But a few scary instances have happened where I thought I would have to carry my 60# bitch home. She will completely stop, sit, and look _pained_. Ears back, head down, etc. I immediately ran to her and checked all 4 paws-clean. No blood, no glass, nothing noticeable. 

Otherwise, she's fine. Eating, drinking, zoomies, her normal self. But since the snow has fallen every walk this happens. Should I get boots for her paws? A jacket? I can't figure out whats wrong with her because it only happens outside, and just walking-If she was in the middle of zoomies and playing/exercise then maybe a pulled muscle etc. But just walking, and on mostly unsalted walks.

She seems to love the cold, the snow, etc. Suddenly stop, sit, and looking at me like I've shot her. Hobbling a bit after, and then suddenly all is normal and 'MOMMY ITS WINTER DID YOU NOTICE I LOVE SNOW MOMMMYYYY THROW SNOW AT ME' zoomies... This is her first winter with us so I have no prior knowledge of her 'winter' life. Can anyone help?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

It's in the teens in the mornings now at my place, with snow on the ground. My dogs can't stay out there more then 5 minutes before their feet start hurting. My female sometimes waits too long before heading to the door and she looks so pathetic trying to levitate herself to the door. 

Some dogs do just fine with the cold. So I don't know if there's anything you can do besides putting booties on your dog.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Sometimes ice balls collect inbetween the pads, you have to pick them out. My dogs don't like that at all, I have boots for. The baby hasn't seen snow yet. I can't wait (oh yes I can).


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Rosa gets wicked ice balls between her toes and they drive her nuts sometimes. She'll stop and pick her toes until they are mostly gone, and then she's ready for more.

But the ice balls are pretty obvious, you'd see them if that was the problem.

We tried the booties, they were a disaster. Maybe you'd have better luck with them.

She's too young for arthritis, but that's what it sounds like. I'm at a loss too. Hope you get it figured out.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Arthritis? You just scared the beejeesus out of me. Maybe I should get her on supplements. Fish Oil, Vit E right? Human or pet grade? Gotta use the search function and do some reading tonight.

I'll try the booties, and see if it works. Strapped for cash until friday, but will let you guys know how Shenzi likes the boots on saturday. 

Thanks everyone! I've noticed that the hair in her paws gets pretty lengthly. I've been juggling in my head all day whether or not I should trim it down a little so ice has less to hang onto, if that makes any sense...but I think thats a bad idea for some reason.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh no, I didn't mean to imply I thought she had arthritis! It just sounded like it, you know cold getting in your bones kind of achy-ness. I'm sure that's not it. 

How old is she?


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

I would have to say it's ice built up in her paws. I wouldn't think her feet would get "cold" per say. I did have a problem with salt from the roads getting in a cut or crack of one of my dogs paws once but I never put booties on my dogs.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Ice between the paws is a pain. You can sometimes crush the tiny snowballs if you have the strength and the dog will hold still. That will get her going again. On a GSD I wouldn't trim the hair unless it is really growing long because that is important to their feet. Dogs lose heat through their feet, which is why the snowballs form. It melts like sweat then freezes from contact with the cold ground. My last dog (non-GSD) had a lot of problems with snowballs but this dog not so much. Good luck!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

For snowball on the pads this stuff works great! Paw Pro Pad De-icer for Dogs


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

It could be road salt getting into a crack in a pad or it could be ice balls between the toes or the pads. My guy, who is a coatie, has a lot of hair between the toes and pads which I trim short or even have had a groomer take out with clippers. That makes removal of ice balls easier and doesn't seem to worsen the effect of the cold on Quinn's feet. I also use paw wax, available from Global Pet Supplies at about $12 per jar. It protects a bit from salt and keeps ice balls from forming.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it's probably to cold for her especially on
her feet. don't stay out so long.


----------

